# Consumer Termite Spray



## chrisn

jonathan03 said:


> Are the termite sprays at Home Depot and Lowes worth a darn? I have two old houses (1863 and 1888) both have previous termite damage but no active termites. Just wondering if the stuff they sell is worth it or a waste of time and money. How much better are the commercial termite services? I don't have active termites, just want to keep them away. Any tips on a brand or product to use?


 
How do you know for sure?:huh:


----------



## user1007

As Chris asked, how to do you know? You are not likely to be able to see them all unless you know what you are looking for. 

Consumer termite products are a waste of money. Get a licensed exterminator out to do an inspection, make recommendations, and get on with resolving issues with the real stuff. I usually have them install perimeter systems once immediate problems are resolved. They come out periodically and service the traps. Well worth the money.


----------



## Shamus

I agree with getting a pro. You want them to drill holes around the foundation, into the soil and add liquid chemical. Most guarantee 5 years.

The bait traps may work after that but I have seen where they do not and shy away from them. Your experience my vary depending uopn application and access to the bait.

Having tried traps for 4 years I can personally say that you need to have a pro do the inside and outside of the foundation first. 

And I call them back every 4 years.

Just my 2¢ on it and your application may vary.


----------



## ARI001

The termiticide sold at home centers is not the same as what professional exterminators use. However the bait traps or monitors are similar. You should keep in mind when using these monitoring systems that they need to be checked very frequently. There have been cases of termites moving from the bait traps to the structure. The these systems work is there is a wooden block placed in a perforated cylinder. These "baits" must be checked frequently for activity. When activity is found you replace the bait with a perforated cylinder containing a cellulose material treated with a slow killing poison (shake the termites from the cylinder containing the wood block into the one containing the treated material, where neoprene gloves when doing so). The termites carry this poison back to the colony and feed it to the others in the colony. 

As far as perimeter applications there are restrictions in most termiticides that say their must be evidence of active termites in order to retreat and then you may only do so in 10' from the end of the activity. You may not reapply most termiticide every four years or set periods just as a precaution. Repellents are a different matter entirely. 

Exposed wood can be treated with borates following the label directions. Remember when using any pesticide or chemical the label is the law. 

Avoid stacking wood against the structure or running mulch up to the foundation. Also keep foliage trimmed and at least 2' from the foundation. You can check for active infestations by examining mud tubes and scrapping them open. Dark brown tubes are indicators of active tubes simply scrape a small portion of the tube open to reveal the termites. Light brown tubes (dry) are not usually active but should be checked. Pry into wood you suspect contain termites with an awl. If they are indeed active you will be able to pry into the tunnels and expose them. Fill open cavities with a borate gel as the liquid will not be able to penetrate sufficiently.


----------



## Big Bob

Lots of good sound advice above. If the sale of one or both houses is in the future hire a good reputable pest control company. (Bigger is not better)! Learn the differance between a repair and a retreat bond also for your own protection know how to ID dry wood and sub-terranean termites. This documented protection will be a sales asset. 



If you want to educate yourself and treat the sites yourself, look for a small independent pest control supply house that will sell retail.
In Jacksonville, FL I heartfully recommend Alternative Pest Control. 
They provide great advice and can supply proper chemicals and equipment. The good chems are not cheap.

I don't want to bash the big box stores, but they have a way of pressuring their suppliers to "get the price down". The suppliers end up
reducing quality to comply with the price demands. The end user, consumer, trusts the good name of the supplier.. and can be disapointed when they are not getting the results or quality they expected. The sad truth is most folks don't know the differance.

Good luck


----------



## suzanneballard

*How to kill termites living in our garden beds*

Last year we had both soil and mulch bought in and a couple of weeks later we found termites in our gardens. I had a pest company come in and spray our gardens, the spray killed of most of my plants and now just 1 year later they are back. My husband is now busy putting termit barriers around our Villa, this will keep the little mongrels out of our house but I will never feel safe knowing that they are in our gardens. Any idea's about taking care of this problem ourselves, one that does not cost too much money please. I forgot to mention that our villa backs onto the bush


----------



## mcgrathpest

hey Suzanne,
I would never use a termicide from a box store. Although it may kill the termites on contact, it's the residual that you want. For over 8 years we at McGrath Pest Control in Houston have been using Termidor to treat all our customers. We havnt had ONE call back in that time. This is the best stuff on the market plus it has a 10 year guarantee. I wouldnt use anything else. Now if you know you have old activity then you may not have to have another treatment performed. I would get a professional to inspect at least once a year to check. Plus always make sure your foundation is showing around your house. This is VERY important. Stay away from all bait stations. They are not as effective as the termidor.

Now if you want to buy box store products and try them yourselves that would be fine but I would still have someone come out and check your house often. Remember its the residual you want and the box store chemicals have less than half of the active ingredient as the commercial products we use. 
As for your mulch spraying should not have killed the plants, if termidor was used and they should not come back. If they do find another company and demand they use termidor. It is a little more expensive but well worth the cost.
Hope this helps


----------



## PAbugman

Termidor is the best; mcgrath's advice is on the money. Anything with imidacloprid as active ingredient is also good, but still in 2nd place to Termidor.


----------



## skipper Sam

So does anyone have an online guide for a proper DIY termite treatment for the home. I'm talking about digging the trench around the soil the is adjacent to my home and treating the area around it. I would like to use termidor for this but I would need a list of gear that I would need and the step-by-step process of how to go about it.


----------



## noquacks

Buy termidor (or imidocloprid (Dominion 2L)) online- for cheapest price, a quart. The follow directions. Expect to dig and dig around the structure, maybe 15" deep not easy if tree roots/stones in soil. Then, work with 5 gal pails and a hose. Dig a trench. Easy to do otherwise. Less than $50 should do it. . Above advice to call a pro good, but yes- $$$$$. I stopped subs with Dominion 2L. 5+ years they say.


----------



## noquacks

So, anybody know what the ingredient is at HD's termite stuff?


----------



## joecaption

All the advice from non pros is wrong.
Way more to it then just dumping to little treatment in a ditch.
Also going to do nothing to "treat" flower beds out away from the home.
Spot treatments do not work!!!
Saving money buy buying a Qt.


----------



## stephenbishop

There are a number of places online where you can actually buy Termidor, so all this talk about the DIY'er wasting their time buying 'off the shelf' stuff that's a waste of time compared to what the pros use is misleading. The likes of HD and Lowes may not carry Termidor, but you can get it with little problem. From what I've been reading, how you apply it is the key.

@Joe Caption. Do I assume from your point that all the 'non pros' are wrong that the inference is that you actually work in the pest control industry?


----------



## joecaption

I was a VA state licenced exterminator for a few years so I've done a few hundred treatments, and work closly with exterminators all the time on projects I get stuck working on with differant infestation issues.


----------



## Andyoye

Is it worth to use termidor yourself instead of hiring a company provided you flow all instructions (trench, drill holes ...)


----------



## AndyWRS

It depends on the extent of the problem your having. If your talking about a massive infestation you may want to let a pro handle it.

I am dealing with this atm also, mine are not subterainian though. Ordered mine this morning and i am going to give it a shot. $140 vs the 3 quotes i got for 200, 450 and 800. The $140 will be enough 3 or 4 treatments a year for two years. My plan is to try it for a year and if i discover new damage i will tent. Not my home, just trying to be a helpful tenant...landlord is not interested in tenting.

$140 was a sprayer + Termidor+a can of foam.


----------



## dzinger14

Yeah, I work with a Palm Coast Pest Control Company in Flagler. Termites seem out number anything else at times. Termidor works works here and everywhere.


----------



## jjrbus

A non pro can do as good a job as a pro and much better than some of the bozo's in the industry.

If you have the time to research you can do it yourself! JIm


Its a DIY site, why do people keep saying you cannot do it?


----------



## BASFStewardship

As the manufacturer of Termidor® products, we have committed to the EPA to carefully monitor, and instruct upon, the correct use of our products. As part of our commitment to EPA, we have monitored this site. 
Your recent participation in a conversation around the BASF product Termidor® termiticide/insecticide gave us concern about your possible use of the product. While we do not have all the facts surrounding your use, it is important that you understand the following:

•	Non-labeled use of federally registered pesticides is a violation of federal and state law. 

•	Uses not included on the Label have not been evaluated for human and environmental safety and can result in human and environmental hazard.

Please carefully review the label to confirm the legal permitted uses of Termidor. You may also visit our website, pestcontrol.basf.us/properuse, which also contains information on the proper use of Termidor. For any questions you may have, you may call us at 877-837-6436 or 800-777-8570, or email questions to [email protected] . We also encourage you to share these resources with anyone you suspect may be involved in the non-labeled use of Termidor®. 

Thank You

The BASF Product Stewardship Team


----------

